

Heroku Redis GA and Introducing Heroku Data Links - brettgoulder
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2015/6/25/heroku-redis-ga-and-introducing-heroku-data-links

======
michaelmior
> Fortune 500 companies spend months and years building software and databases
> to federate data to garner insights. With the one, two punch of Data Links
> and Dataclips, you’ll have a fully baked analytics solution in a fraction of
> the time.

Statements like this tend to irk me. They seem to be suggesting that what
they've come up with solves the same problems that Fortune 500 companies are
trying to solve with their own federation solutions. I get that it's marketing
speak, but it seems rather heavy-handed to me.

